
PyPy v7.2 Released - bratao
https://morepypy.blogspot.com/2019/10/pypy-v72-released.html
======
zxter
I am waiting 3.7 compatibility for dict insertion order which I rely in my
last project. I know I could use workarounds but now it is safe and stable and
I am not in a hurry. Until then waiting in CPython.

~~~
ktpsns
Isn't it explicitly discouraged to rely on dict() being ordered? IIRC the
Python standard (if it exists) has collections.OrderedDict() in mind to
fulfill ordering. I think when CPython introduced ordering, they warned about
that. [No references included, happy if somebody provides some]

~~~
zxter
Yes it was discouraged previously. It became an implementation detail in 3.6
but is wasn't guaranteed. But now it is guaranteed in version 3.7:

> Changed in version 3.7: Dictionary order is guaranteed to be insertion
> order. This behavior was an implementation detail of CPython from 3.6. [0]

[0]
[https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/stdtypes.html#typesmappi...](https://docs.python.org/3.7/library/stdtypes.html#typesmapping)

